
Data load at over 9M rows/sec in Postgres-XL - umairshahid
http://blog.2ndquadrant.com/load-data-postgres-xl-9m-rows-sec/
======
ycomhack
That's very interesting! Rather than the headline number, I find the load rate
of 1GB/sec more interesting. From the blog, it's not clear how large the
cluster was. Useful to have that information too.

~~~
pdhackers
Disclaimer: I work at 2ndQuadrant.

We used a 16 datanodes, 2 coordinators Postgres-XL cluster for these tests.
We'll be publishing more information with different cluster sizes in the
coming weeks.

